# Oi, Raketat



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Haven't seen you posting much of late - how is it going with that Samsung?

Cheers

Si


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I call him Raketat too, with emphasis on the "tat".
















Got you back Ian, my wife needs to be a saint does she?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice to know I've been missed gents







.

The 'ole woman has not been too well recently so I haven't had much spare time. My minds been elsewhere ( no change there then







).

I'm hoping to get more involved again soon.

I've used the Samsung out and about a couple of times. Its almost idiot proof







. I just need to play with it more







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hope the missus feels better soon Ian.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Hope the missus feels better soon Ian.


 Hi Ian,

That goes from me to









MIKE


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry your wife hasn't been well, hope things improve soon Ian.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Give your wife my best wishes Ian.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Her ladyship says thanks lads







. She is still







even in her poorly state







.


----------

